
Show HN: Tagsdock 3-Search and add Instagram hashtags from your iOS keyboard - rahulmfg
https://itunes.apple.com/app/tagsdock-hashtags-keyboard/id971209113?mt=8
======
rahulmfg
Tagsdock is the fastest, easiest and most effective way to hashtag your posts
on Instagram from your iOS keyboard.

Like most Instagram users, I use hashtags for my photos. Bulk copying hashtags
from other apps and then opening Instagram app every time to paste it sucks.
Wanted to tag my Instagram photos faster, so we built Tagsdock. We launched
last year with over 100+ curated popular hashtags categories. You could choose
from over 3000+ popular hashtags for any photo from these 100+ hashtags
categories.

One of the most requested features was to search for any hashtag. You can now
search for any hashtag from your iOS keyboard by clicking on the search icon.
You will be shown a list of the top 30+ related popular hashtags for that
hashtag.

